
Just released an iPhone app for travelers. Looking for feedback and advice - frenky
Having traveled with my older brother in Italy, I realized there is no good app for finding travelers who speak in your language. At Naples, nobody speaks English, almost.<p>So i decided to develop an app.<p>The app is now live at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;flipthetrip-travel-chat-enjoy&#x2F;id1049015937<p>Basically it is a simple app connects people who will be in the same place at the same time and speak in you language with the locals or other travelers.<p>We&#x27;re in a public beta phase so we&#x27;re looking for some feedback. Thanks in advance!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Z1TwIyJWbNo
======
notjustanymike
Works decent, some things I noticed:

App Store nitpicking...

\- App Store screenshots waste a lot of space on explanatory text. Show me the
app!

\- Screenshot color scheme is very blah.

\- If you must use text, don't use a thin orange italicized font that is
difficult to read.

The App itself

\- No way to un-check in (correction: just found it, no obvious way to un-
check in). The button looks like it's part of the logo.

\- Clicked Message, saw "Some Errors, Try later".

\- Messaging working. Gray text on yellow background?

Feature requests

\- Geolocation sharing for meeting up

\- Profile photo beyond Facebook (I know you're working on this). \- Hire a
designer

Basically, it works as advertised but the feature set is limited and the
design needs improvement.

~~~
frenky
"Some Errors, Try later" \- it was in anonymous mode?

